# 500+ Points for Rent as Low as $15.00/pt at AKL BLT BRV BWV OKW SSR



## disdoit

I have 500+ points to rent for stays checking in up to 7 months in advance at all DVC resorts and up to 11 months at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Bay Lake Tower, Boulder Ridge, Boardwalk, Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs. 

** Minimum rental size is 200 points per room **

Cost per point:
  $15.00 for 300+ points
  $15.50 for 250-299 points
  $16.00 for 200-249 points

PLUS — if booking more than 7 months in advance:
  +$2.50/pt to book BWV
  +$2.00/pt to book BLT
  +$1.50/pt to book AKL or BRV
  +$1.00/pt to book OKW or SSR

Example: 275 points at AKL checking in 10 months from now would be $17.00/pt ($15.50 + $1.50). 

I’m an experienced renter and use a simple electronic rental agreement and accept payment via PayPal. 

Please PM me and I'll be happy to check availability for you.


----------



## jhermanhaigler

Do you have anything for Poly for 2/5/22-2/11/22 or is that too far out? Would need two studios.


----------



## disdoit

jhermanhaigler said:


> Do you have anything for Poly for 2/5/22-2/11/22 or is that too far out? Would need two studios.


Sorry, I do not have Poly points available so I could only book Poly up to 7 months in advance.


----------



## tnchristy424

Is there any availability for May 10 or 11 thru May 16 2021? Saratoga Springs 2 bed villa standard view? Just cheking prices and options. Thank you!


----------



## wwd1724

July 14-21st. 2 adults and 1 child.  Cheapest options you have.  Thanks!


----------



## wwd1724

We would be looking at a studio at AKL.  I'd also like to know points/price for the dates of July 18-21.  Thank you!  Appreciate your time and effort.


----------



## Khobbs18

Hello- looking for 1 night 6/16-6/17 to add a night before a trip, would prefer riviera but anything works


----------



## erbeaman

Looking for any AKL studio May 14-17 or 13-16. Thanks!


----------



## ipassgeaux

*
Hi- are you willing to sell points for transfer? I would need either 92 or 242, depending on price.*


----------



## DBoyce

disdoit said:


> I have 500+ points to rent for stays checking in up to 7 months in advance at all DVC resorts and up to 11 months at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Bay Lake Tower, Boulder Ridge, Boardwalk, Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs.
> 
> ** Minimum rental size is 200 points per room **
> 
> Cost per point:
> $15.00 for 300+ points
> $15.50 for 250-299 points
> $16.00 for 200-249 points
> 
> PLUS — if booking more than 7 months in advance:
> +$2.50/pt to book BWV
> +$2.00/pt to book BLT
> +$1.50/pt to book AKL or BRV
> +$1.00/pt to book OKW or SSR
> 
> Example: 275 points at AKL checking in 10 months from now would be $17.00/pt ($15.50 + $1.50).
> 
> I’m an experienced renter and use a simple electronic rental agreement and accept payment via PayPal.
> 
> Please PM me and I'll be happy to check availability for you.


I need 400 OKW points. I would like them transfered so I can mix them with my points for a January trip. Do you have them available


----------



## disdoit

tnchristy424 said:


> Is there any availability for May 10 or 11 thru May 16 2021? Saratoga Springs 2 bed villa standard view? Just cheking prices and options. Thank you!


Yes, that is available and prices are per my post. Please PM me if interested in discussing more.


----------



## disdoit

wwd1724 said:


> July 14-21st. 2 adults and 1 child.  Cheapest options you have.  Thanks!


I have a 200 point rental minimum and would be happy to check on availability for rooms/resorts that meet that for your dates. Please be more specific or PM me.


----------



## disdoit

Khobbs18 said:


> Hello- looking for 1 night 6/16-6/17 to add a night before a trip, would prefer riviera but anything works


I am sorry, I have a 200 point rental minimum.


----------



## disdoit

erbeaman said:


> Looking for any AKL studio May 14-17 or 13-16. Thanks!


I am sorry, I have a 200 point rental minimum.


----------



## disdoit

ipassgeaux said:


> *Hi- are you willing to sell points for transfer? I would need either 92 or 242, depending on price.*


Prices are as above and I may be able to accommodate. Please PM me with specifics.


----------



## DBoyce

I am sorry to ask a silly question, how do you PM a poster?


----------



## shellymae

Would you transfer 200 points?


----------



## DoleWhipDani

Hello!
Are these points still available? 
I’m looking to book an Aulani vacation for a party of 2. We are looking fir a 1 bedroom, and would be checking in on: 9/4/21, and checking out on 9/11/21. Please let me know at your earliest convenience.

Thanks,
Dani


----------



## MelSueNel

I believe I need 456 points for a 14 night stay, for two studio rooms at BoulderRidge. I am looking at May 3-17 of 2022. Am I correct in thinking that these couldn’t be booked until June? If so, would you be willing still sell with a later booking date? Thanks.


----------



## dandee

I PM'd you for BWV from 1/9-1/15 2022 for either GV or a 1bdrm+2bdrm


----------



## Stpaulmom

Do you have AKL, 2, 2 bedroom villas 4/23/22-4/30/22?


----------



## disdoit

DBoyce said:


> I am sorry to ask a silly question, how do you PM a poster?


HI, please review the "HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)" pinned to the top of the board.


----------



## disdoit

shellymae said:


> Would you transfer 200 points?


Possibly, please PM me and let me know what you're after.


----------



## disdoit

DoleWhipDani said:


> Hello!
> Are these points still available?
> I’m looking to book an Aulani vacation for a party of 2. We are looking fir a 1 bedroom, and would be checking in on: 9/4/21, and checking out on 9/11/21. Please let me know at your earliest convenience.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dani


Unfortunately there are no rooms available for your dates. If you were able to shift to a week earlier, it might work. Please PM me if you'd like to continue looking for availability.


----------



## disdoit

MelSueNel said:


> I believe I need 456 points for a 14 night stay, for two studio rooms at BoulderRidge. I am looking at May 3-17 of 2022. Am I correct in thinking that these couldn’t be booked until June? If so, would you be willing still sell with a later booking date? Thanks.


Correct, they can be booked early June and I should be able to accommodate you. Please PM me if interested in discussing further.


----------



## disdoit

Stpaulmom said:


> Do you have AKL, 2, 2 bedroom villas 4/23/22-4/30/22?


I can likely accommodate that once the 11-month window opens up in later May. Please PM me if interested in discussing further.


----------



## disdoit

DBoyce said:


> I need 400 OKW points. I would like them transfered so I can mix them with my points for a January trip. Do you have them available


I may be able to help. Please PM me (review the instructions pinned to the top of the board).


----------



## Wiseguy427

Sent a PM to you


----------



## MelSueNel

I sent you a pm, per your request.


----------



## Myaunt

Looking for 1 bedroom for 2 adults, 2 teens BLT, BW, OR BC for July 5-8.  Standard view okay


----------



## Myaunt

Looking for 1 bedroom for 2 adults, 2 teens BLT, BW, OR BC for July 5-8.  Standard view okay


----------



## franbot

Sent pm


----------



## KathiG

Hi I’m looking for OKW Dec 19-26. 2 bedroom villa please


----------



## disdoit

KathiG said:


> Hi I’m looking for OKW Dec 19-26. 2 bedroom villa please


Yes, that's available (288 pts). Please PM me to discuss further.


----------



## Bloomster

I’m looking for 380 or so for Aulani. Any points available still?


----------



## Reptarxx

Hello, wondering if 1 of the following is available for 9/30-10/2.

Standard view studio for:
1. Boardwalk (preferred is ok too)
2. Beach Club
3. Wilderness Lodge (1. CCV 2. BRL)
4. Poly
5. AKL (Savannah is ok too)
6. Riviera (regular studio, not tower)

2 Adults: 26 and 31


----------



## erikadriscoll

Hello,
Looking 2 bedroom-flexible dates 10/18 through 11/20 of 2020 but want 6/7 consecutive nights at BLT, Beach Club! 
thank you!


----------



## disdoit

Reptarxx said:


> Hello, wondering if 1 of the following is available for 9/30-10/2.
> 
> Standard view studio for:
> 1. Boardwalk (preferred is ok too)
> 2. Beach Club
> 3. Wilderness Lodge (1. CCV 2. BRL)
> 4. Poly
> 5. AKL (Savannah is ok too)
> 6. Riviera (regular studio, not tower)
> 
> 2 Adults: 26 and 31


I have a 200 point rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

erikadriscoll said:


> Hello,
> Looking 2 bedroom-flexible dates 10/18 through 11/20 of 2020 but want 6/7 consecutive nights at BLT, Beach Club!
> thank you!


No, sorry, nothing available at those resorts.


----------



## erikadriscoll

disdoit said:


> No, sorry, nothing available at those resorts.


Thanks for checking. What about wilderness Lodge villas?


----------



## tcrandal

Interested in dates 12/2 - 12/5, or 12/2 - 12/6 (if block is available).

- BLT 2 bedroom - 1st Choice
- Copper Creek 2 bedroom - 2nd choice
- Boulder Ridge 2 bedroom - 3rd choice
- GF 2 bedroom - 4th choice

Thanks!


----------



## disdoit

erikadriscoll said:


> Thanks for checking. What about wilderness Lodge villas?


No, Saratoga is about it for 2BRs. Pls PM me to discuss more if that's of interest.


----------



## DWilliam

Hey,

Do you have any availability for 12/6 to 12/10? It would be for two adults. Looking for either AKL or BLT.

Thanks!


----------



## Dude8978

disdoit said:


> I have 500+ points to rent for stays checking in up to 7 months in advance at all DVC resorts and up to 11 months at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Bay Lake Tower, Boulder Ridge, Boardwalk, Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs.
> 
> ** Minimum rental size is 200 points per room **
> 
> Cost per point:
> $15.00 for 300+ points
> $15.50 for 250-299 points
> $16.00 for 200-249 points
> 
> PLUS — if booking more than 7 months in advance:
> +$2.50/pt to book BWV
> +$2.00/pt to book BLT
> +$1.50/pt to book AKL or BRV
> +$1.00/pt to book OKW or SSR
> 
> Example: 275 points at AKL checking in 10 months from now would be $17.00/pt ($15.50 + $1.50).
> 
> I’m an experienced renter and use a simple electronic rental agreement and accept payment via PayPal.
> 
> Please PM me and I'll be happy to check availability for you.


I know it's a Longshot but looking for 10/2 to 10/9 at preferably Animal Kingdom or Polynesian but any resort will do. Had no idea about the 50th. If course the week of my son's birthday.


----------



## llippo

I'm looking for Bay Lake Tower April 23-May 1st 1 bedroom


----------



## disdoit

DWilliam said:


> Hey,
> 
> Do you have any availability for 12/6 to 12/10? It would be for two adults. Looking for either AKL or BLT.
> 
> Thanks!


I have a 200 point rental minimum, and I assume you'd want a studio or 1BR which would be way below that, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

Dude8978 said:


> I know it's a Longshot but looking for 10/2 to 10/9 at preferably Animal Kingdom or Polynesian but any resort will do. Had no idea about the 50th. If course the week of my son's birthday.


Please PM me and specify room size.


----------



## disdoit

llippo said:


> I'm looking for Bay Lake Tower April 23-May 1st 1 bedroom


I may be able to accommodate, but it can't be booked until late next month. PM to discuss.


----------



## DWilliam

disdoit said:


> I have a 200 point rental minimum, and I assume you'd want a studio or 1BR which would be way below that, sorry.


No worries, thanks mate!


----------



## brandonmum

disdoit said:


> I have 500+ points to rent for stays checking in up to 7 months in advance at all DVC resorts and up to 11 months at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Bay Lake Tower, Boulder Ridge, Boardwalk, Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs.
> 
> ** Minimum rental size is 200 points per room **
> 
> Cost per point:
> $15.00 for 300+ points
> $15.50 for 250-299 points
> $16.00 for 200-249 points
> 
> PLUS — if booking more than 7 months in advance:
> +$2.50/pt to book BWV
> +$2.00/pt to book BLT
> +$1.50/pt to book AKL or BRV
> +$1.00/pt to book OKW or SSR
> 
> Example: 275 points at AKL checking in 10 months from now would be $17.00/pt ($15.50 + $1.50).
> 
> I’m an experienced renter and use a simple electronic rental agreement and accept payment via PayPal.
> 
> Please PM me and I'll be happy to check availability for you.


Hello, 
I am having trouble sending a PM for some reason.  Looking for Beach Club Villas either studio or one bedroom for check in either on 5/25 or 5/26 and leaving on 6/1.  Can you help?  Thanks,


----------



## Epcot is BAE

Any studio in april 2021?
RR studio april 28th-29th 2021?


----------



## llippo

I was


disdoit said:


> I may be able to accommodate, but it can't be booked until late next month. PM to discuss.


im waiting for permissions to PM, but in the meantime... I’m actually looking for these dates in a few weeks from now!


----------



## thorntonj

Looking for OKW June 12-June 19 2021. 1BR.


----------



## ryan r

Looking for three rooms, or possible two bedroom and one studio Nov 1-7th. Doesn't matter resort.


----------



## docnick31

disdoit said:


> I have 500+ points to rent for stays checking in up to 7 months in advance at all DVC resorts and up to 11 months at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Bay Lake Tower, Boulder Ridge, Boardwalk, Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs.
> 
> ** Minimum rental size is 200 points per room **
> 
> Cost per point:
> $15.00 for 300+ points
> $15.50 for 250-299 points
> $16.00 for 200-249 points
> 
> PLUS — if booking more than 7 months in advance:
> +$2.50/pt to book BWV
> +$2.00/pt to book BLT
> +$1.50/pt to book AKL or BRV
> +$1.00/pt to book OKW or SSR
> 
> Example: 275 points at AKL checking in 10 months from now would be $17.00/pt ($15.50 + $1.50).
> 
> I’m an experienced renter and use a simple electronic rental agreement and accept payment via PayPal.
> 
> Please PM me and I'll be happy to check availability for you.


Hi- do you have anything available July 2-5th?


----------



## docnick31

docnick31 said:


> Hi- do you have anything available July 2-5th?


I’m sorry - it could be studio or 1 bedroom


----------



## robertsonk1

Do you have enough points for a 3bedroom at AKL December 17-23?


----------



## giannamae3

We are looking for two studios at BLT October 13-18. I know that is unavailable currently but if anything changes let me know.


----------



## disdoit

brandonmum said:


> Hello,
> I am having trouble sending a PM for some reason.  Looking for Beach Club Villas either studio or one bedroom for check in either on 5/25 or 5/26 and leaving on 6/1.  Can you help?  Thanks,


Please review "HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM)"

Not available -- Beach Club will generally require booking many months in advance.


----------



## disdoit

Epcot is BAE said:


> Any studio in april 2021?
> RR studio april 28th-29th 2021?


I have a 200 point rental minimum.


----------



## disdoit

ryan r said:


> Looking for three rooms, or possible two bedroom and one studio Nov 1-7th. Doesn't matter resort.


Nothing, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

docnick31 said:


> I’m sorry - it could be studio or 1 bedroom


I have a 200 point rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

robertsonk1 said:


> Do you have enough points for a 3bedroom at AKL December 17-23?


Not available, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

giannamae3 said:


> We are looking for two studios at BLT October 13-18. I know that is unavailable currently but if anything changes let me know.


I have a 200 point rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## scjm222

Hi, Looking for 1bd at BRV 6/12-6/18, view isn’t important. Thanks!


----------



## 2DisPrincesses

Hi. Are there any studios available Dec 17-21? Thanks!


----------



## 2DisPrincesses

Sorry, just saw you have a 200 pt minimum


----------



## bfrosty

Looking for...

Oct 24th - 5nights checking out Oct. 29th 2021
Wilderness Lodge
Boulder Ridge or Copper Creek
Any room Any view
4 People

Thanks,
Bfrosty


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

disdoit said:


> I have 500+ points to rent for stays checking in up to 7 months in advance at all DVC resorts and up to 11 months at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Bay Lake Tower, Boulder Ridge, Boardwalk, Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs.
> 
> ** Minimum rental size is 200 points per room **
> 
> Cost per point:
> $15.00 for 300+ points
> $15.50 for 250-299 points
> $16.00 for 200-249 points
> 
> PLUS — if booking more than 7 months in advance:
> +$2.50/pt to book BWV
> +$2.00/pt to book BLT
> +$1.50/pt to book AKL or BRV
> +$1.00/pt to book OKW or SSR
> 
> Example: 275 points at AKL checking in 10 months from now would be $17.00/pt ($15.50 + $1.50).
> 
> I’m an experienced renter and use a simple electronic rental agreement and accept payment via PayPal.
> 
> Please PM me and I'll be happy to check availability for you.


Are you able to do a transfer?


----------



## disdoit

scjm222 said:


> Hi, Looking for 1bd at BRV 6/12-6/18, view isn’t important. Thanks!


No 1BRs available for your dates at any resort other than SSR, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

bfrosty said:


> Looking for...
> 
> Oct 24th - 5nights checking out Oct. 29th 2021
> Wilderness Lodge
> Boulder Ridge or Copper Creek
> Any room Any view
> 4 People
> 
> Thanks,
> Bfrosty


Not available, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Are you able to do a transfer?


Possibly, pls PM and let me know what you're after.


----------



## lcdeaton84

disdoit said:


> I have 500+ points to rent for stays checking in up to 7 months in advance at all DVC resorts and up to 11 months at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Bay Lake Tower, Boulder Ridge, Boardwalk, Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs.
> 
> ** Minimum rental size is 200 points per room **
> 
> Cost per point:
> $15.00 for 300+ points
> $15.50 for 250-299 points
> $16.00 for 200-249 points
> 
> PLUS — if booking more than 7 months in advance:
> +$2.50/pt to book BWV
> +$2.00/pt to book BLT
> +$1.50/pt to book AKL or BRV
> +$1.00/pt to book OKW or SSR
> 
> Example: 275 points at AKL checking in 10 months from now would be $17.00/pt ($15.50 + $1.50).
> 
> I’m an experienced renter and use a simple electronic rental agreement and accept payment via PayPal.
> 
> Please PM me and I'll be happy to check availability for you.


Looking for BLT, BW, BC, GF or RR 1bd for 2 adults, 3 kids (11,7,2). For 8/29-9/5. 
any availability?


----------



## disdoit

lcdeaton84 said:


> Looking for BLT, BW, BC, GF or RR 1bd for 2 adults, 3 kids (11,7,2). For 8/29-9/5.
> any availability?


BLT Lake and BWV Garden/Pool available, please PM to discuss.


----------



## lcdeaton84

disdoit said:


> BLT Lake and BWV Garden/Pool available, please PM to discuss.


Great Thank you!


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

Sending a pm.


----------



## robertsonk1

I can't PM yet, but we have punted.  Do you have 314 points for OKW Grand Villa December 17-23?


----------



## disdoit

robertsonk1 said:


> I can't PM yet, but we have punted.  Do you have 314 points for OKW Grand Villa December 17-23?


There isn't a GV available at any resort for your dates, sorry.


----------



## Divaofdisney

I need to rent 45 additional vacation points can you help? A 1 BR just opened up at Copper Creek and I am 45 points short. Please message me so I can try and get this


----------



## KayKayJS

Is there anything available for the night of 5/16? or 5/15-5/17?


----------



## Mindmush74

Do you have 7 nights at the end of JAN 2022 for BWV 2 BR any view for 8 people?


----------



## spaul1107

disdoit said:


> I have 500+ points to rent for stays checking in up to 7 months in advance at all DVC resorts and up to 11 months at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Bay Lake Tower, Boulder Ridge, Boardwalk, Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs.
> 
> ** Minimum rental size is 200 points per room **
> 
> Cost per point:
> $15.00 for 300+ points
> $15.50 for 250-299 points
> $16.00 for 200-249 points
> 
> PLUS — if booking more than 7 months in advance:
> +$2.50/pt to book BWV
> +$2.00/pt to book BLT
> +$1.50/pt to book AKL or BRV
> +$1.00/pt to book OKW or SSR
> 
> Example: 275 points at AKL checking in 10 months from now would be $17.00/pt ($15.50 + $1.50).
> 
> I’m an experienced renter and use a simple electronic rental agreement and accept payment via PayPal.
> 
> Please PM me and I'll be happy to check availability for you.


Do you have BLT or Grand Floridian available for Oct 17-21?  2 BR Suite.


----------



## disdoit

Divaofdisney said:


> I need to rent 45 additional vacation points can you help? A 1 BR just opened up at Copper Creek and I am 45 points short. Please message me so I can try and get this


No, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

KayKayJS said:


> Is there anything available for the night of 5/16? or 5/15-5/17?


I have a 200 point rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

Mindmush74 said:


> Do you have 7 nights at the end of JAN 2022 for BWV 2 BR any view for 8 people?


There is availability and I may be able to accommodate. Please PM me with exact nights.


----------



## disdoit

spaul1107 said:


> Do you have BLT or Grand Floridian available for Oct 17-21?  2 BR Suite.


No 2BR available at any resort for those dates except OKW.


----------



## spaul1107

disdoit said:


> No 2BR available at any resort for those dates except OKW.


Thanks. How about 2- 1BR Suites?


----------



## Mindmush74

disdoit said:


> There is availability and I may be able to accommodate. Please PM me with exact nights.


Jan 23-30
We can be somewhat flexible on the end of Jan dates- but 7 nights is a must!


----------



## kristylynn1

Hi. Sent pm.  Looking for a 2br 7/3-7/10, or 2 studios.  Thanks!


----------



## kellyyfisherr

Looking for deluxe studio at beach club, grand Floridian, wilderness or bay lake for 1/2-1/8/2022? Would like to compare the options of what’s available!


----------



## ice_queenocf

we are looking into a 2 bedroom savanna view march 20-27, 2022. Would love to know what you have...comparing options.


----------



## disdoit

spaul1107 said:


> Thanks. How about 2- 1BR Suites?


Only SSR 1BRs.


----------



## disdoit

Mindmush74 said:


> Jan 23-30
> We can be somewhat flexible on the end of Jan dates- but 7 nights is a must!


Should be able to do, please PM me to continue discussing.


----------



## disdoit

kellyyfisherr said:


> Looking for deluxe studio at beach club, grand Floridian, wilderness or bay lake for 1/2-1/8/2022? Would like to compare the options of what’s available!


I have a 200 point rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

ice_queenocf said:


> we are looking into a 2 bedroom savanna view march 20-27, 2022. Would love to know what you have...comparing options.


Yes, available, please PM me to continue discussing.


----------



## skatermom

Riviera studio, may 28, one night


----------



## HNT2419

Looking for a studio June 25-27. Anywhere besides SSR and OKW.


----------



## DCLMP

Looking for 2 studios Aug 7-14 at ssr


----------



## emode15

Check in: 6/22
Check out: 7/4
Desired resort(s): BCV, BLT, SSR, OKW, BWV
Size of unit: Studio
# Guests: 2 adults, 2 kids (14 & 10)


----------



## Under_The_Sea33

Hello we are looking at Aulani October 15th-19th 2021, hotel room or studio suite.


----------



## jorbrenner

Bay Lake Tower 2 bedroom standard view or lake view 8/28 - 9/1


----------



## KV33

Looking for studio How bout poly, Boulder, copper or grand aug 20-22 2 adults can be any “view”.


----------



## Cindy72

Hi! I'd love to purchase 200 BWV points for transfer for January/February 2022.  Would you be willing to do that?


----------



## disdoit

skatermom said:


> Riviera studio, may 28, one night


I have a 200 point rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

HNT2419 said:


> Looking for a studio June 25-27. Anywhere besides SSR and OKW.


I have a 200 point rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

DCLMP said:


> Looking for 2 studios Aug 7-14 at ssr


I have a 200 point per room rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## jorbrenner

Bay Lake Tower  from 8/28 - 9/1.     2 bedroom standard or lake view. I can book today


----------



## disdoit

emode15 said:


> Check in: 6/22
> Check out: 7/4
> Desired resort(s): BCV, BLT, SSR, OKW, BWV
> Size of unit: Studio
> # Guests: 2 adults, 2 kids (14 & 10)


Nothing available (at most about 2 nights in a row).


----------



## disdoit

Under_The_Sea33 said:


> Hello we are looking at Aulani October 15th-19th 2021, hotel room or studio suite.


I have a 200 point rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

jorbrenner said:


> Bay Lake Tower 2 bedroom standard view or lake view 8/28 - 9/1


Yes, a BLT 2BR Lake view is available for 202 pts. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## disdoit

KV33 said:


> Looking for studio How bout poly, Boulder, copper or grand aug 20-22 2 adults can be any “view”.


I have a 200 point rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## Faithvinson

We are looking at September 18-24. Wanting 2 bedroom at beach club.


----------



## Gus_Gus

Looking for Animal Kingdom 8/7 - 8/14 (7 nights) about 258 points for a one bedroom Savanna View.


----------



## BeeBopp717

Hi there:
Once 11 month timeframe hits, can you let me know if you have any availability for:

4/17/22 - 4/27/22 at BLT, 1 bedroom, no view needed really (4 traveling, 2 adults, 2 kids)
(( Wilderness Lodge is 2nd choice))

In advance: thank you!


----------



## reck

Would there happen to be anything in BLT 2 bedroom theme park view or Grand Floridian 2 bed lake view? Thank You
10/24-10/30


----------



## dubDdub

Hi, 
Looking in anticipation of 11month window coming up next month/June...
BCV 2-bedroom for 8 people
check-in Sunday May 15, 20*22* 
check-out Friday May 20, 20*22*
41+41+41+41+41=*205* points
Have successfully/smoothly rented from others before.
Thanks for any feedback! karen


----------



## dubDdub

dubDdub said:


> Hi,
> Looking in anticipation of 11month window coming up next month/June...
> BCV 2-bedroom for 8 people
> check-in Sunday May 15, 20*22*
> check-out Friday May 20, 20*22*
> 41+41+41+41+41=*205* points
> Have successfully/smoothly rented from others before.
> Thanks for any feedback! karen


I realize now, BCV is not your home resort. Thanks, karen


----------



## Bmottbmf15

disdoit said:


> I have 500+ points to rent for stays checking in up to 7 months in advance at all DVC resorts and up to 11 months at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Bay Lake Tower, Boulder Ridge, Boardwalk, Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs.
> 
> ** Minimum rental size is 200 points per room **
> 
> Cost per point:
> $15.00 for 300+ points
> $15.50 for 250-299 points
> $16.00 for 200-249 points
> 
> PLUS — if booking more than 7 months in advance:
> +$2.50/pt to book BWV
> +$2.00/pt to book BLT
> +$1.50/pt to book AKL or BRV
> +$1.00/pt to book OKW or SSR
> 
> Example: 275 points at AKL checking in 10 months from now would be $17.00/pt ($15.50 + $1.50).
> 
> I’m an experienced renter and use a simple electronic rental agreement and accept payment via PayPal.
> 
> Please PM me and I'll be happy to check availability for you.



looking for blt studio or 1 bedroom for 10/24-10/27, view doesnt Matter. thanks


----------



## tmsamms

Hi - Looking for the following: 1/22/22-1/26/22 - AKL 1 bedroom villa - Savanna view and 1/26/22-1/30/22 - SSR 1 bedroom villa - preferred.  Would that work?


----------



## C Kek

Do you have enough available for AK Kidani Dedicated 2 Bedroom Savanna for January 22, 2022 - January 29, 2022?


----------



## Tfitz8423

disdoit said:


> I have 500+ points to rent for stays checking in up to 7 months in advance at all DVC resorts and up to 11 months at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Bay Lake Tower, Boulder Ridge, Boardwalk, Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs.
> 
> ** Minimum rental size is 200 points per room **
> 
> Cost per point:
> $15.00 for 300+ points
> $15.50 for 250-299 points
> $16.00 for 200-249 points
> 
> PLUS — if booking more than 7 months in advance:
> +$2.50/pt to book BWV
> +$2.00/pt to book BLT
> +$1.50/pt to book AKL or BRV
> +$1.00/pt to book OKW or SSR
> 
> Example: 275 points at AKL checking in 10 months from now would be $17.00/pt ($15.50 + $1.50).
> 
> I’m an experienced renter and use a simple electronic rental agreement and accept payment via PayPal.
> 
> Please PM me and I'll be happy to check availability for you.


Looking for akl one bedroom any view for two adults 12/9/21-12/16/21


----------



## Doluvdis

Looking for a 2 Bedroom, 6 adults for November 28, 2021 - December 5, 2021. Prefer Kidani, though very flexible... Let me know? TIA


----------

